# My Fursona is...



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

A pug. Yes, a pug. Has anyone ever tried that before?
Anyways, I want to  get more creative and give the pug a name, but I honestly have no idea what I want besides a Pugsona.
So I'm still working on her..


----------



## Abelard_Epirts (Mar 26, 2010)

Maybe... um... Pugsley. No, just kidding. But a pug, I like it.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

Abelard_Epirts said:


> Maybe... um... Pugsley. No, just kidding. But a pug, I like it.


Pugsley is like, the most common and overused pug name.
What? Someone had to say it..
Maybe I should do it after my real life female pug...
Zoey. :U


----------



## Browder (Mar 26, 2010)

Make it something pretty, to contrast with the pugishness.

How about...TishallulÃ©? Its the name of a sea goddess in a Clive barker novel. 

(Pronouced TISH-A-LOO-LAY)


----------



## Vriska (Mar 26, 2010)

Browder said:


> Make it something pretty, to contrast with the pugishness.
> 
> How about...TishallulÃ©? Its the name of a sea goddess in a Clive barker novel.
> 
> (Pronouced TISH-A-LOO-LAY)


Ooo.
I like that one.


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Pugsley is like, the most common and overused pug name.
> What? Someone had to say it..
> Maybe I should do it after my real life female pug...
> Zoey. :U



I don't recommend this. Forgive me for being macabre here, but when your pug dies, you'll be forced to make that connection for the entirety of the character's life.

I did the same thing with my pit bull fursona: I chose the same breed as the dog I have now (Okay, technically she's half), but I changed her color and name so that when that horrible day does arrive, it won't have any extended effects.

I've also made the mistake of naming stuffed animals after pets....I learned my lesson the hard way.

On the brighter side, it's very nice to see a dog that isn't a husky, GSD, or akita. And a pug, no less! It seems like the un-wolf dog breeds are starting to gain popularity in this fandom, and boy am I glad to see that.


----------



## Vriska (Mar 29, 2010)

Novaluna said:


> I don't recommend this. Forgive me for being macabre here, but when your pug dies, you'll be forced to make that connection for the entirety of the character's life.
> 
> I did the same thing with my pit bull fursona: I chose the same breed as the dog I have now (Okay, technically she's half), but I changed her color and name so that when that horrible day does arrive, it won't have any extended effects.
> 
> ...


Oh, I see. So should my fursona be a black male pug? :S


----------



## SpartaDog (Mar 29, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Oh, I see. So should my fursona be a black male pug? :S



XD Well no, you don't have to make an exact opposite. My pit bull is also female. Also, pugs are a little different than pit bulls in that you don't have so many color options. I just meant don't use your pet as a fursona or character.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 9, 2019)

Oooooh shiiiiiiiiit...


----------

